
A Compiler for 3D Machine Knitting - fitzwatermellow
https://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/machine-knitting-compiler/
======
vessenes
I would really love it if this were paired with a renderer. As a knitter, I
often want to see what designs knit out to without actually, you know,
knitting.

------
rosalinekarr
Disney Research comes up with some pretty cool stuff. I loved their 3d printed
speaker idea from a couple years ago.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zralu3wYUTU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zralu3wYUTU)

------
amadeuspzs
Fantastic initiative. My wife works in knitwear and I've been cooking up a
disruptor for what is frankly a lagging industry. Current best-in-class
software can be seen at e.g.
[http://www.stoll.com/stoll_software_solutions_en_4/pattern_s...](http://www.stoll.com/stoll_software_solutions_en_4/pattern_software_m1plus/3_1)

~~~
sedachv
Is there more you can share at the moment? My wife sometimes works with Stoll
software and we are thinking about buying a double bed from them in the near
future.

------
canada_dry
Compiler... 3D... and Knitting all in the same sentence.

What a time to be alive.

~~~
theophrastus
Just think of the nice bit of historical symmetry in that what is seen to have
been the first programmable machine was a loom
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacquard_loom#Importance_in_co...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacquard_loom#Importance_in_computing)

------
jfoutz
Reminds me of the plush toy cloth pattern generator,
[http://www.geocities.jp/igarashi_lab/plushie/index-e.html](http://www.geocities.jp/igarashi_lab/plushie/index-e.html)

This would create a pattern, they have an example of sewn cloth, and
inflatable balloons they built.

which was kind of a decendent of teddy 3d
[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~jacobson/seminar/igarashi-et-
al-1...](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~jacobson/seminar/igarashi-et-al-1999.pdf)

This is a lot more about the UI (which i still think is amazing 17 years
later), not so much about the compiler.

------
chris_va
Just don't turn on -funroll-loops.

------
GregBuchholz
Is there a 3D Knitting service, similar in spirit to Shapeways, that allows
you to send a design file of some sort, and they'll send you a knitted item?

~~~
damptowel
This seems like a great startup opportunity...

------
kozak
I wonder how does it compare with off-the-shelf commercial knitting design
software.

~~~
jthacker
Agreed. How are knitted objects normally made on these machines? Are they
using the "assembly" instructions?

------
frank0631
Reminds me of the openKnit project.
[http://openknit.org/](http://openknit.org/)

~~~
vessenes
They have a new, soon-to-be-launched kickstarter company at
[http://kniterate.com](http://kniterate.com). I really, really want a machine
as described that works.

------
yzh
Combined with proper user body data collection techniques, this could create
real customized apparel.

~~~
fixermark
That's going to be cool. Combined with Disney, I imagine this becomes tailor-
made Disney-branded clothing without the tailor. Their boutique shops like to
let you customize.

------
jeffersonheard
I want to see this paired with a Kinect. Walk into a store, select a sweater
off the rack that you like. Scan the tag at a kiosk. Get scanned. Customize
the fit and color. Come back in a couple of hours with a new garment.

~~~
falsedan
You don't need a compiler for that. Simple patterns have increase/decrease
points to adjust to the normal variations in the human body shape.

You'd need a compiler if you wanted matching sweaters for your dog, chicken,
and you.

------
agumonkey
Most of Disney research is as sophisticated as cute.

